# what fish can i breed my jack dempsey with



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i want to know what cichlids i can use to breed with my jack dempsey???


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

I would go with another Jack Dempsey. Hybrids generally aren't desired.


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

Another jack dempsey... Read everything you can about hybrids and fully understand them before just trying to mix things up. I am not totally against them like many, but make an informed decision and have a plan. To better answer your question, I think anything central american. However, you do not see many hybrids out there that are part JD, so maybe they just don't cross easily like cons or most amphilophus species.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Spend some of that 100K and have some kind of genetic monster made to breed with it.









:lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, read up on hybrids. They are generally frowned upon in the community.


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

> They are generally frowned upon in the community.


I think that is an understatement 

I know people who will buy any hybrid that they see just to take them home to use as garden fertilizer. 
I honestly cant see why people would want to make frankenstein hybrid trash fish when there are 100's of very colourful attractive species in the fishkeeping hobby already.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> I know people who will buy any hybrid that they see just to take them home to use as garden fertilizer.


That seems a little counter productive if they are trying to discourage hybrids in the hobby. By purchasing hybrids they are encouraging future sales of hybrids. What they do with the fish after they purchase them has no effect on their presence in the hobby. Not to mention that purchasing fish just to kill them seems unnecessarily cruel.

They should try educating hobbyists about hybrids if they want to discourage the presence of hybrids in the hobby.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, are we done now?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

So you want the meanest cichlid you can buy and hybrids :-? :-? :-?


----------

